
The Beauty of Nature Seen Through Creepy Webcams - brudgers
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/surveillance-cams-everywhere-even-wilderness
======
gnarbarian
Another cool cam site people end up using for scenery:

[http://avcams.faa.gov](http://avcams.faa.gov)

This is set up for pilots and has reduced weather related fatalities by 50%. I
know it's not pretty, A whole new site is about to get rolled out along with a
mobile app.

~~~
DrScump
Why is there no clickable content in the continental US?

~~~
gnarbarian
Also because people can drive from place to place in the lower 48. most of the
spots that are clickable in AK and canada are only accessable via airplane.

------
woliveirajr
You can go straight to [http://www.marcusdesieno.com/surveillance-
landscapes/](http://www.marcusdesieno.com/surveillance-landscapes/) to see
those images. But I lack more information, like the url from those cameras,
for example, to check how they look like right now.

------
jccalhoun
I'm no photographer but it from reading the article it seems like most of the
look of the images comes from how he photographs them?

From my interpretation of the headline I expected the webcams to be producing
creepy images but it seems like it is meant to indicate that the fact that
these webcams exist/are open to the public are creepy?

~~~
frozenport
Well the images were printed in a special media to enhance their supposedly
creepy origins. I suspect that the originals looks a lot more boring because
they remind us of mundane CCTV footage.

------
yarrel
"creeepy"

